# [Review] Perry Miniatures American Civil War Artillery



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Good news, everyone! My review of the Perrys' ACW artillery boxed set went online!










*
http://www.battlebrushstudios.com/2014/08/review-perry-miniatures-american-civil.html*

Hope that you like the review. It's pretty astonishing - you can get basically all your ACW stuff in plastic now (except for commanders, maybe certain special minis which aren't a must like sharpshooters and such and of course dismounted cavalry).


----------

